# Blown Fuse



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

I have a Fiat Ducato 2004 2.8 jtd and the electric windows and central locking are controlled by a 20amp fuse on the passenger side fuse box in cab(L.H.D) 
When I use central locking the fuse keeps blowing.
Any suggestions to track down whether it is the central locking or the electric windows (just occurred to me----but no fuses left at present to try again)
How can I find the fault as I am sure it is the the central locking. :evil:


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not entirely familiar with your wiring/van. I would suggest that somewhere there's a short to earth causing the fuse to blow. This could be a component in the CL system or more likely in the associated wiring. Don't be tempted to fit a bigger fuse. Start by examining any exposed wiring for chafing & exposed conductors. You're then into first line fault-finding by isolating parts of your CL system & trying to replicate the blowing fuse with the part of the wiring that's still connected. 

It's a process of elimination. Good luck. Dave.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I would suggest you get an auto electrician to check it over if you aren't sure. It's better to be on the safe side.

Hope you get sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

the first place that I would check would be to open the doors and check the wiring in the convoluted rubber boots that take the wiring from the cab to the door. You may have to take of the binding and insulation to check for a short but my guess is that will be where the problem lies.


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*blown fuse*

Took van to auto electrician . He tested fault with a wire across the dud fuse,
and everything worked---electric windows and central locking.?????
I had replaced the fuse three times and it blew straight away.
He replaced fuse and its still O.K.
What can I say----not convinced it is fixed long term---watch this space
He never charged anything for his 20 minute check.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Transient faults can be a total pain in the :bootyshake: to find. It could take the auto electrician hours to find, or he may get lucky. Is it possible to disconnect part of your central locking IE one door ? Try this for a while & see if the fuse is still blowing. If it is then the problem is with the part/s that are still connected.

D.


----------

